# the headbutt thread



## Pitbulldk

others who got headbutted by their dogs today?

I got twice..or actually one of them was a domino effect headbutt...

The first of them: I just opened a bottle of hustler(energy drink) and Victoria lifted up her head, hitting the bottle so i spilled all over myself, as well as hitting my mouth with the bottle...

Second: I thought she looked so cute when she was asleep, so I wanted to give her a kiss on the forehead..she woke up, and hit me right on the nose...ouch...:roll:

Anyone other than me? :hammer:


----------



## Runthru

Pinkies brakes don't work so well on the hardwood floor, and she slid square into my nose.


----------



## MY MIKADO

No I don't have anyone that do that any more. Mikado was my headbutter boy. I did think it was funny tho on friday morning I had to be up by 3am to be to work by 5am I always allow an hour of drive time. I set the alarm on my clock not something I do but once a yr well when the dang thing went off it scared the dickens out of Vendetta she leapt on top me her face just close to mine looking at me like "what the HECK is that????" It scared me too I thought it was the smoke alarm at first.


----------



## Pitbulldk

and once last year, Pablo was so glad to see that when I bent over to untie my shoes he jumped up and almost broke my nose...trying to pretend to be happy to see him as well was preeetty hard...:roll:


----------



## aprilortego

Nila loves to give head-butts also lol

I dropped my keys one day and she came running ran straight into my head!!

She also, is freaked out by loud noises and one day I was bathing and my husband was testing out the fire alarm which scared Nila to death.... lets just say it does not feel to good to have your head underwater while rinsing out shampoo and a 45+ lb. dog leap on top of you in the tub.... I thought I was going to drown lmao


----------



## DMTWI

I got more of a headbutt-body slam playing with Chewee in the yard. He's doing zoomies around a tree, I'm trying to get out of his way....wham, I'm on the ground! :hammer:


----------



## angelbaby

Luna is bad for it lol ill bend down to pet one of the other dogs and she fly in between us and jumps up she has split my lip b4 , and then i go to get mad at her n she sittin all sweet shaking her butt at me lol how can I get mad. but she does this often lol Im learning to brace myself and get my face outta the way lol


----------



## Pitbulldk

:goodpost::rofl:

OH...I just love your stories...:-D....and it's great not to be the only one...:-D


----------



## Xiahko

Bruno has giving me a bloody nose on several occasions,he's no longer allowed to sleep next to me.


----------



## ultramagnus

Getting head butted in the man region is NO fun. Sonny will jump/lunge at me when i'm out in the back yard picking up his mess or when he knows it's play time and he thinks that 24/7...:hammer:


----------



## Padlock

i have to admit to getting a shot or two where you see stars, but after that
it's hard to catch me off guard at this point. if i got a dog near me and his face is 
in close proximity to mine, i always have me head cocked just enough to not take
a shot to the nose. or if you got a knucklehead barreling in your general direction, I'm always cautious of the impact and have learned through hard hits to always soften your knees or be ready to lift a leg as to take away most of the impact. these dogs to a degree will give you OCD of sorts...wheather it's happy tail, and he's knocking stuff off the coffee table ect, ect,....one thing is for certain, they keep you alert and on your toes, which is why i am infatuated with this breed of dog.


----------



## Runthru

Pinkie shook her head today, and left a welt on my leg the shape of her ear.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

LMAO Loki kicked 2 of my friends in the nuts a few days agoupruns:


----------



## bahamutt99

I took a sweet uppercut from a big ol' bulldog when I was just starting out working him in weight pull. He was all pleased with himself and thought he would jump into my arms.


----------



## jayandlacy

Kaos is an excellent head-butter. He like a leaping lizard or something. He does three kinds of kisses-closed mouth head butt kiss, the sneak a tongue in kiss, and the full on open mouth slobber nasty yuck kiss. 

My dogs are better at tripping us cuz they're always underfoot, or excited and not moving outta the way. They are dangerous! Just not the way that non bully owners think.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

jayandlacy said:


> Kaos is an excellent head-butter. He like a leaping lizard or something. He does three kinds of kisses-closed mouth head butt kiss, the sneak a tongue in kiss, and the full on open mouth slobber nasty yuck kiss.
> 
> My dogs are better at tripping us cuz they're always underfoot, or excited and not moving outta the way. They are dangerous! Just not the way that non bully owners think.


The good ol' sneaky tongue LOL I swear lokis is 2 feet long


----------

